# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  ¿ Que seta es esta ?

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches ¿ sabría alguien decirme que seta es esta ?








Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Parece algún tipo de boletus.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ese es el problema, el parece :Big Grin: 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Claro, por eso dije "parece". pero ni idea.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Azuer

Suillus granulatus diría yo...

----------

frfmfrfm (05-nov-2015),NoRegistrado (05-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

He buscado la ficha y concuerda con todo.
Muchas gracias compañero.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Entonces, un boletus.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (05-nov-2015)

----------

